# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vietjet đang mở bán vé  khuyến mãi giá  chỉ 3.000 VND/Chặng

## venoidia24755

VÉ MÁY BAY  GIÁ SIÊU KHUYẾN MÃI 3000VNDHãng giá rẻ Vietjet Air đang bán giá khuyến mãi Vé máy bay đi nội địa với giá không tưởng.Mọi chi tiết vui lòng click here Bay247.vnĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNG260 Ung Văn Khiêm, P 25, Q Bình Thạnh, Tp HCMTel: 08.3512 3395

----------

